# Another tempering question



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

When tempering chocolate, if you go above the recomended temp when you are first melting it, will it prevent the chocolate from tempering? If so, how do you fix it? let it cool to room temp and start over?

I was tempering chocolate the other day and wasn't paying close enough attn and it got well over 120. I didn't think it would matter as long as I cooled it properly. However it didn't temper.

I was using Hersheys semi-sweet chips. Could that make a difference?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

e- 
are these chips couveture or toll house chips? if they are toll house chips chances are they have shortening in them and tempering may not work, couveture should be seeded to temper by adding a portion of unmelted, solid chocolate to the chocolate before tempering. this may bring a normal level of temp to temper. dig?

overheating melts the sugar and fats at too high a temp causing them to purhaps refuse to resolidify. adding a portion of untempered or tempered at factory will bring back a balance of fat and sugar willing to resolidify. 

have fun.

if the chocolate will not temper, add cream and make ganach! or use as an ingredient in a cake or icing or ice cream. 

unless totally burnt, never waste chocolate!:bounce:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey M Brown,

Where do you get those couveture chips??? My supermarket only carries toll house. Is there an online supplier you can buy these at? TIA 

Eyeore,

You are a godsend...I haven't had to ask too many questions lately...just been reading the great threads you have started. Thanks! Maybe you'll give me a chance to ask some. :lol:

Jodi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

couveture chips are block pure chocolate in chip form.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

yes.. if melted to much then you surely need to temper using the seeding method... by adding a block of chocolate in and stiring until took. that kinda set the crystals in the chocolate and "shows" them how to set.. if that makes since. 

dont use toll house... if that is all you can get.. go to a craft store and purchase coating chocolate. it just needs to be melted.. no tempering with that. they use vege oil instead of cocoa butter. it is cheaper which i sorta nice.

best of luck


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thank you all.

Ive decided it is the chocolates fault and not mine. 

I tried to temper it again and I was VERY careful with the temperature. I was sure it was tempered because it set fairly quickly when I put a little on marble. But no.. they bloomed the next day. I decided to freeze some before they bloomed and I guess Ill just put them out right before service.

Meantime..it is obvious I need to find a source for some decent chocolate.

ps. Actually the first time I did use the seeding method.


----------

